# W6000 vs jvc rs10



## Cazten (Nov 1, 2011)

Two projectors I'm considering and not sure which direction to go. I have a about $1500 cash for the projector so I'm looking at options in that range, new or used.

It's a projector for my living room, and certainly not a bat cave. I'm looking to near replace my typical tv with it, for the front room at least.

My viewing will be split probably 40% very dark(but not quite bat cave) , 30% quite dim, 30% ambient window light, ect. No direct screen light exposure. Ambient lit viewing I won't be looking for critical picture obviously, just something to have running if I'm home and is that time of day.
Video content 50% 1080/720p movies, 50% hi def Hulu/ Netflix. Hd cable when I get around to ordering it.

So given that I'm looking for projectors on the high lumens output, when in best modes. Rs10 and w6000 are both in the 800ish realm, w6000 taking a big leap with BC on.

Realistically there's only couple issues here making me consider the jvc instead.

1. I'm under the I impression w6000 blacks aren't great, while not intro level bad
2. I've heard buzz about w6000 graininess, artifacts, ect. That would get on my nerves I think.
3. W6000 is louder than average, and I tend to listen to my tv on the average to below average volume.

Plusses for the w6000, more ambient light horse power, better color accuracy and has cms without getting an outside processor, dlp sharp which I favor, especially if I ever hook up my laptop from time to time, for a game perhaps.

Pluses for rs10, as good as blacks will ever get in my price range (which really is quite important I'd think), And I'd assume better PQ?

Both will likely be shot on a DIY gray screen, perhaps a bit darker for the w6000.

Thoughts? How's the gaming lag on the rs10


----------



## Bricktop (Mar 13, 2008)

I had the W6000 for a short period of time before I returned it, and have the RS10, so here is my take. 

The W6000 is sharper than the JVC, but not hugely, and for movies that are not animation, it did not seem to make any difference.

The W6000 was brighter, but I watch the RS10 in non-best (brightest) mode with quite a bit of ambient light on for UFC parties and the image is just fine.

Colors, I never got the W6000 to D6500 as I didn't have it long enough so I can't say. I know the RS10 has slightly exaggerated colors, but I still think its image is magnificent.

Now onto the RS10s strengths...the blacks...soooo much better. Just no contest.

No DI. The noise from the dynamic iris drove me nuts on the W6000. Also, the pulsing from the DI during a movie was intolerable and is the number 1 reason I returned it. With the DI off, the image was just too washed out looking. 

Rainbows...yup, the W6000 had them. Not terrible, but they did distract me. The RS10, so easy on the eyes. 

When I bought my RS10 is was quite a bit more than the W6000, but I am so glad I stretched my budget and went JVC. I have never regretted it.

So my opinion, JVC all the way.

Bricktop.


----------



## Cazten (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm borderline leaning toward jvc now when I was more on the w6000 end a week or two ago.

There some rs10s flooring around avs and video goin for 1200-1400, so identicale price to w6000. One even has a one year warranty on it which is just as good as Benq Anyways lol.

I'm considering the rs40 special for 1800 over at avs forum as well, new refurb with2 yr warranty. But I'm iffy on it as it really pushes out of my budget,with no financing option. Ie also heard plenty of issues with that generation of lumen output, basically being no better than the rs10/15 once calibrated. And the 3d is basically a consensus of way to much crosstalk and way to dim to drop the extra$$$ on.

Nice to hear it still worked in ambient light from you, that's the scariest thing left for me is if my picture will absolutely blow and be Washed out to no end in light ambient light,even when maxed brightness. The Benq would handle that easier.


----------

